# 991 S or 4S ?



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

As I'm emigrating to the USA soon. I am seriously thinking about getting a Porsche there. But which one... the 997 Carrera S or the 4S ? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's no bends so there's no point getting the 4wd! 

Good luck. I didn't realise you was going!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I didn't think they were making a 4wd 997 :?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Widget said:


> I didn't think they were making a 4wd 997 :?


You may well be correct. It just shows my inexperience at things Porche. But I think I read somewhere that there were plans for a 4wd based on the 997 platform... so I just asumed.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

pretty sure my dads C4s wasnt 4wd, just had a few more extras than the others, but i would still recommend, either way, you cant go wrong


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The 996 Carrera 4S is 4WD.

The new improved traction etc on the 997 negates the need for 4WD and so is only being released in Carrera and Carrera S guises.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

To clarify, the Carrera 4 is 2wd at the front and 2wd at the back. The Carrera 2 is 2wd at the rear only. :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> The 996 Carrera 4S is 4WD.
> 
> The new improved traction etc on the 997 negates the need for 4WD and so is only being released in Carrera and Carrera S guises.


But it always takes them longer to bring the Carrera 4 out. It was about a year latter on the last model. I thought they where staying with the 4wd with the turbo, so it would make sence for them to carry on selling the Carrera 4.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> To clarify, the Carrera 4 is 2wd at the front and 2wd at the back. The Carrera 2 is 2wd at the rear only. :wink:


nice one :wink:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Definitley no C4 on the 997.

I think the 996 C4S looks better with the more aggressive body styling, but the drawback is it will still be seen as an old model.

I'd go for a used C4S personally, but don't think you can go wrong with either...


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

The 997 C4S Comes out later this year.

My mate as order one


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

gazandjan said:


> The 997 C4S Comes out later this year.
> 
> My mate as order one


I'll ask my dealer about this...if it is the case then I think it may be a bit of a wait for me... though very tempting to just pick a stock 997 S that is available for delivery in a couple of months at my dealer.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> gazandjan said:
> 
> 
> > The 997 C4S Comes out later this year.
> ...


Do you want to buy it in the UK and take it with you in the USA?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> pretty sure my dads C4s wasnt 4wd, just had a few more extras than the others, but i would still recommend, either way, you cant go wrong


So what did the "4" stand for? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Do you want to buy it in the UK and take it with you in the USA?


No Nick I'll be placing the order with a dealer in the US for delivery there.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want to buy it in the UK and take it with you in the USA?
> ...


OK that makes sense. I was confused from your previous wording.

I hope you enjoy your time there and everything goes as planned. Having a Porsche is a good starting point.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

your welcome for a spin in my porker when she turns up mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> your welcome for a spin in my porker when she turns up mayur


Thanks Nilesh. When is your ETA? and is it a 997 S?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

it's the US.... roads ain't a challenge ! :wink:

you'll be fine in the normal Carerra !

just make sure you don't get run over by a Ford Blazer !

anyone you can get one over there for Â£45k with a 4 year warranty !! no fair !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sundeep. I'll be up and around the Appalacians in Tennessee so loads of twisties and ice in winter. Hence if there is going to be a 997 4S it would be my first choice. But it would mean a wait etc... my dealer is trying to find out some info too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

Mayur said:


> Sundeep. I'll be up and around the Appalacians in Tennessee so loads of twisties and ice in winter. Hence if there is going to be a 997 4S it would be my first choice. But it would mean a wait etc... my dealer is trying to find out some info too.


Cayenne ?

911 4wd in the winter & Ice ain't what's it about... unless you run winter tyres...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > your welcome for a spin in my porker when she turns up mayur
> ...


Mine is due in march, am waiting to get an exact delivery date anyday soon 

Im getting a normal 997, i test drove both, and i found the ride a bit hard on the "S" and didnt really notice much power difference, they both scared the bejesus out of me when i floored it, so i decided on the base model but with more extras


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Mine is due in march, am waiting to get an exact delivery date anyday soon
> 
> Im getting a normal 997, i test drove both, and i found the ride a bit hard on the "S" and didnt really notice much power difference, they both scared the bejesus out of me when i floored it, so i decided on the base model but with more extras


finally ! 8)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Mayur - just left you a message.

I would definitely go for the Carrera S rather than the C4S. The level of grip and control I have with my Carrera S genuinely makes me question why anyone would want to go for the 4WD version (which is coming out later this year). In fact, a lot of people on the Porsche forums are hoping that the 997 Turbo will be RWD from a weight saving point of view as well as making it more of a drivers' car.

The new Carrera S is almost as quick - if not quicker - as the 996 Turbo according to a number of magazines - one US mag achieved the 0-60mph sprint in 3.9 seconds (although I wouldn't want to know how much damage they did to the clutch). The interior is a massive improvement over the old 996. I went to a wedding this last weekend and compared my Porker with a mate's 996 Cab - I'm not kidding, the 997 makes the interior of the 996 look very dated and ergonomically confusing. The brakes on the 997 are the 996 Turbo brakes and are in another league to those of the non-Turbo 996s.

Anyway, as per my voicemail, happy to discuss if you want to give me a call.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ed thanks for your post and very useful info.
I guess it's decided then...it'll be the 997 S
Now for the options and spec...
Will talk to you soon.
Thanks m8.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

No probs - actually I would just add that I drove a non S Carrera for a few hours whilst they were fixing a problem with the gearbox on my S, and in terms of useable power, the non S felt damn fast as Dr Parmar says. I would recommend you try both when you get to the US as you may not need the extra power and you could spend the extra cash on sports seats or whatever.

Whichever you get I would recommend you get Sport Chrono - the car becomes an animal with this mode enabled. 8)


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Mayur,

If you get the March issue of GT Purely Porsche mag they've got a test of the 997 Carrera v Carrera S. I havent read it all but the general jist is that the Carrera is the better buy :?

Hope that confuses your decision a bit more :wink:

E


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

E said:


> Mayur,
> If you get the March issue of GT Purely Porsche mag they've got a test of the 997 Carrera v Carrera S. I havent read it all but the general jist is that the Carrera is the better buy :?
> 
> Hope that confuses your decision a bit more :wink:
> E


Thanks for the headup E. I will read the review.
Just when I was sort of decided... :wink:


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

No problem

Just saw your post that you are going to the Kneesworth meet, if I remember tomorrow I will copy the article.

E


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

E said:


> No problem
> 
> Just saw your post that you are going to the Kneesworth meet, if I remember tomorrow I will copy the article.
> 
> E


Very kind of you E. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Mayur - I'm taking my S into the garage again to have a small scratch fixed (not my fault!) and they are loaning me a brand new 996 C4S. It'll be interesting to compare the two and may help your decision (although I suspect I'll prefer the 997s...)


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Lucky you Raven (having all these loan cars, not the scratch)  I hope I get a loan of my dealer principal's Carrera GT when my car goes in for it's 1,000 mile service. 

James
987 Boxster S


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

E said:


> Mayur,
> 
> If you get the March issue of GT Purely Porsche mag they've got a test of the 997 Carrera v Carrera S. I havent read it all but the general jist is that the Carrera is the better buy :?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article E. Very interesting.
Am I correct in assuming that the Carrera (not S) that they reviewed had the optional Ceramic brakes ? If it did then and only then the handling edge falls with the non-S Carrera.


----------

